# Sample training schedules from the pros



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Note there are a few sarcastic folks here...


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Being new to cycling in general, I have no frame of reference for what a professional week of training is. A Google search for "Lance Armstrong training schedule" doesn't give what I'm looking for.

I know with running, the world's best usually do twice a day every day with a weekly total of about 130-140 miles (for 3000m+ runners). In that week, there is usually 2-3 hard interval or threshold runs. I would imagine most cyclists measure time instead, but do they follow this same general pattern?

And what is the difference between how a regional cyclist trains vs one of the world's best -- more time, or more "speedwork"?

Oh, and one more thing. With running, one has to slowly increase their mileage over a period of time, e.g. someone who does 80 mpw will probably need about a year to get to 120 mpw. However, cycling doesn't seem to be as physically damaging as running, so can time on the bike be increased rapidly?

EDIT: Could a mod move this to the training forum?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe a better way to get a frame of reference is to outline the time you have and outline your short, medium and long term goals, and then see about making the most of it. If you have 10 training hours a week, then you can put energy into x,y and z. If you have 20 training hours per week, then you could do a, b, and c. 

I think using professionals for a reference is unrealistic. There are some very accomplished amateurs around here who could really help you dial into a training program that suits your time and your goals.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Welcome to the sport. There's a racing and training forum here, and also a coaching forum. Lots of good advice and opinions to be had.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Xcelerate said:


> Being new to cycling in general, I have no frame of reference for what a professional week of training is. A Google search for "Lance Armstrong training schedule" doesn't give what I'm looking for.
> 
> I know with running, the world's best usually do twice a day every day with a weekly total of about 130-140 miles (for 3000m+ runners). In that week, there is usually 2-3 hard interval or threshold runs. I would imagine most cyclists measure time instead, but do they follow this same general pattern?
> 
> ...


Do you have 40 hours a week to train?

Yes? 

Then you'll be able to have a "pro schedule."

No?

Welcome to the rest of the mortal world.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Oops sorry. I must have overlooked that. Would a mod mind moving this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

No, I don't want to train like a pro obviously. I wanted a frame of reference to base my own training off of.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I work a lot and have a wife who says she enjoys my company, so with my time I do 3-4 training days per week. 

Monday: Slow Recovery With Wife
Wednesday: 50k Time Trial (Full Effort)
Thursday: Interval Training (Hill)
Saturday or Sunday: Hard Endurance Ride (140-220km) 

1) Training
2) Diet
3) Rest


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Xcelerate said:


> No, I don't want to train like a pro obviously. I wanted a frame of reference to base my own training off of.


Here's a useful rule of thumb for a frame of reference:

You.....................................................................................................Them

:aureola:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> Here's a useful rule of thumb for a frame of reference:
> 
> You.....................................................................................................Them
> 
> :aureola:


/\
This...

There's a HUGE difference between pro and recreational training plans. HUGE.

Try reading Joe Friels "Cyclist's Training Bible" for some good advice on starting up.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

So can someone who has sympathy for a newb answer my questions please?

Thanks robdamanii for the book link. I will check it out.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay, well I have about 20-25 hours a week available for training. My goal for this upcoming year is simply to build the biggest aerobic base I can. I may enter some races (time trial only), but I don't want to peak for these races, really just train through them. Currently, I've built up over the last 3 months to about 2x20 miles per day (on a $70 Huffy of course). I've just recently discovered the online community of cycling though.

Basically, I'm not sure if the way I'm doing it is optimal, which is why I was looking for advice. Maybe "pro" isn't the right way to describe it then for cycling (in running, you basically copy what the pro's do, but less of it). Let me rephrase it as, what do experienced riders do? Would it be better for me to do 3x80 miles a week instead of training all 7 days? I have no clue really.

Oh, and of course before the time trial races I will have a nicer bike by then, but I didn't think training quality was affected by what type of bike you had.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

As others have mentioned, Friel's book is great for training. It's very informative, but a little on the dry side. 

It sounds like you have the time to ride a lot, but there's a lot to training for road racing. It's nice that you can log that many miles, but you also need to start putting focus on intensity, as well as incorporating adequate rest between hard efforts. 

Long story short, there are times to ride endurance, hard efforts, intervals, rest weeks, etc. A key is to do them at the suggested intensity/duration and understand when to do them. The ultimate goal is to build fitness to peak at desired times. This will mean that you'll be below that level other times. Trying to stay in peak form at all times sounds nice, but will often lead to plateauing or burning out.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

spade2you said:


> you also need to start putting focus on intensity, as well as incorporating adequate rest between hard efforts.


That's really the key and, in my experience, something that runners often have a problem with. It's just a hypothetical construct, but training for cycling success would be like a runner training to be good at marathons, mile runs and 100-yard dashes.

The other thing to keep in mind about pros and recreational riders training is the old saw about the difference between the two: on their hard training days, recreational riders don't go hard enough; on their easy days, they don't go easy enough. Point being: doing huge miles at one speed only does not prepare you for bicycle racing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

wim said:


> That's really the key and, in my experience, something that runners often have a problem with. It's just a hypothetical construct, but training for cycling success would be like a runner training to be good at marathons, mile runs and 100-yard dashes.
> 
> The other thing to keep in mind about pros and recreational riders training is the old saw about the difference between the two: on their hard training days, recreational riders don't go hard enough; on their easy days, they don't go easy enough. Point being: doing huge miles at one speed only does not prepare you for bicycle racing.


Without a doubt. 

Other things to add worth note:
When you make changes to your bike fit, increase the distance or intensity GRADUALLY.
If you're sick, recover try to recover from that before hammering it again. Sometimes you can prolong the illness and constantly getting sick may be an indication of overstressing the body. 
Good sleep goes a long way.
Eat right before, during, and after. 
High intensity iIntervals are a good way to get faster and increase top end speed, but use them appropriately because they can cause burnout. I learn't that one the hard way a few years back. I kept getting faster, but eventually hit the wall and stopped progressing. I should have stopped, but I couldn't resist temptation due to quick results. Live and learn.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

Purely as a point of interest, I wouldn't mind seeing a pro's training schedule for a year myself. I have no idea where you could find one to look at though. Not that it would in any way apply to my own training in any usable way. I have to think that they have alot more time to train than the 10 - 12 hours/week I can squeeze in. Even if I could ride as much as them, I wouldn't have the time to dedicate to recovery. Like the other posts said, get Friel's book. You can put together a plan that is appropriate for you. You will also probably get a good idea of what a "pro" plan would look like.


----------



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.sport-fitness-advisor.com/cycling-training.html


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Xcelerate said:


> Oh, and one more thing. With running, one has to slowly increase their mileage over a period of time, e.g. someone who does 80 mpw will probably need about a year to get to 120 mpw. However, cycling doesn't seem to be as physically damaging as running, so can time on the bike be increased rapidly?


No. 

How much training stress you can handle is a function of both time and intensity, with attempts to quantify this dating back at least to Bannister's TRIMP heart-rate based model from the 1970s.

Reading _Training and Racing with a Power Meter_ by Andrew Coggan would be a fine idea.

A terse and mediocre summary might be that current accepted models suggest stress is proportional to the square of power output.

A one hour time trial at 100%, two hours at 71%, and four hours at 50% would all be equivalent.

Coggan's metrics are most prevalent, with a Training Stress Score (TM) of 100 equivalent to an hour at your maximum one hour.

He models Chronic Training Load (TM) which represents fitness and Acute Training Load (TM) which represents fatigue as exponentially weighted averages of training stress with typical time constants of 42 and 7 days although these vary with the individual.

It's suggested sustainable CTL increases are on the order of 3-8 per week which I might naively simplify to 2-5 extra minutes a day at 100% or 3-7 at 70%.

Training Stress Balance (TM) which represents potential performance is defined as the difference between CTL and ATL and it's been suggested that dropping below -20 more than once in a 10 day period leads to fatigue.

Skiba has his BikeScore(TM) power-based metric which is quite similar to TSS(TM) and useful for the same purposes.

This is independent of what "100%" means to you - progressing from just riding along to a structured training plan with intervals will produce substantial improvements in months.

It's also orthogonal to the anaerobic fitness necessary to do well in mass-start bicycle races.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

drummerboy1248 said:


> Purely as a point of interest, I wouldn't mind seeing a pro's training schedule for a year myself. I have no idea where you could find one to look at though. Not that it would in any way apply to my own training in any usable way. I have to think that they have alot more time to train than the 10 - 12 hours/week I can squeeze in. Even if I could ride as much as them, I wouldn't have the time to dedicate to recovery. Like the other posts said, get Friel's book. You can put together a plan that is appropriate for you. You will also probably get a good idea of what a "pro" plan would look like.


Me as well.

I wish people on this forum could answer questions like this with out having to play amateur coach on every one.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Xcelerate said:


> And what is the difference between how a regional cyclist trains vs one of the world's best -- more time, or more "speedwork"?
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. With running, one has to slowly increase their mileage over a period of time, e.g. someone who does 80 mpw will probably need about a year to get to 120 mpw. However, cycling doesn't seem to be as physically damaging as running, so can time on the bike be increased rapidly?



I used to train on occasion with a domestic pro before he moved back to South Africa. More than anything else it was the volume of his training that I couldn't keep up with at all. 

Now at that time I was doing 60miles everyday. He was doing 75 miles twice a day, once in the morning and once in the afternoon.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Goals*



Xcelerate said:


> Basically, I'm not sure if the way I'm doing it is optimal, which is why I was looking for advice. Maybe "pro" isn't the right way to describe it then for cycling (in running, you basically copy what the pro's do, but less of it). Let me rephrase it as, what do experienced riders do? Would it be better for me to do 3x80 miles a week instead of training all 7 days? I have no clue really.


With running your training for doing the 100 meters is VERY different than training for marathons. With bicycle racing, many pros are training for long stage races of 1-3 weeks where they might be racing 130-150 miles per day, back to back and then probably with a time trial thrown in there someplace. 2-6 hour training days are the norm, and the mix of intensity depends both on where you are in your buildup, what your strengths are, what your goals are, and what your weaknesses are. Most pros have one day per week of recovery pace (for them that's typically the 2 hour day at a very easy pace).

If you Google something like "professional cyclist training schedule" you will get over 20,000 hits. In order to establish your own training schedule, you first need to establish goals. Others have given you lots of good references.


----------



## jlamb (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not all that versed in training, but I would seem to think that a pro probably puts in an 8-10 hour day training. Between riding, lifting weights, and maybe even some cross training- it would be a full time job. I also seem to remember reading in one of Lance's books that he did something like a 4 hour ride in the morning, and after lunch, more time on the bike in the afternoon. On some off days, he hit the weight room. Like I said, I dont know for certain, but it is their job, therefore 40-60 hours per week would be my guess.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> Other things to add worth note:
> When you make changes to your bike fit, increase the distance or intensity GRADUALLY.
> ...


All of the things listed above except for the note about bike fit are considered good practice training for distance running.

I too am curious to read the numbers on what the pros train.

David


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I actually have a copy of the suggested training schedule for the ?96? olympic trials. 

I haven't used it in a few years, but IIRC I had to chop the times/distances about 75% for it not to kill me. I'll see what I can do about digging that up and posting a pic of a sample period.

M


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

heathb said:


> I used to train on occasion with a domestic pro before he moved back to South Africa. More than anything else it was the volume of his training that I couldn't keep up with at all.
> 
> Now at that time I was doing 60miles everyday. He was doing 75 miles twice a day, once in the morning and once in the afternoon.


Geez! That's way higher than I imagined. The best runners in the world don't go above 18 hours a week -- even Japan's best marathoners (known for high mileage) top out at 23 hours. But that's like 6-7 hours a day cycling! Well, I mean I guess if that's your career... wow though.

I guess I understand the "you ------------------------------------------------ them" comment.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Xcelerate said:


> Geez! That's way higher than I imagined. The best runners in the world don't go above 18 hours a week -- even Japan's best marathoners (known for high mileage) top out at 23 hours. But that's like 6-7 hours a day cycling! Well, I mean I guess if that's your career... wow though.
> 
> I guess I understand the "you ------------------------------------------------ them" comment.


Cycling is a very time intensive sport if you want to be at the top. 

A pro cyclist is doing very little else except riding, eating and sleeping.

And contrary to what a lot of runners think about cycling it's also one of the most soul crushing sports on the planet. What runner can do 6 to 7 races a week that might last 3-11 hrs each day. It's almost sadomasochistic. 

Some people will say these guys that do those kind of distances aren't what we'd consider normal. They might in fact be trying to bury some sort of demon with tons of physical pain and work to keep their minds off their problems.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, there ARE some runners out there who do 5-6 hours per day. But in general, they're not talked about much because they usually aren't very good (Dean K runs 30-50 miles a day but I think his marathon PR isn't even under 3 hours). I suppose with cycling, it's a bit different then.


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Before graduate school and full-time job, I raced full-time (not pro but a 1). I usually trained around 20 hours a week. That, I would say, would be average amoung the domestic pros and cat 1s I trained with. 

However, I think there is a trend towards quality over quantity. Some say now, even at a domestic pro level, you can accomplish a great deal on 15-18 hours a week as long as it is structured. 

My weeks usually looked like 3 days "on" one day off, with the on days being 3-5 hours. Weekends were 4-6 hours each day. 

The biggest week I ever did was 30 hours which I did just to see if I could do it. It took me 2 weeks to recover from it and not really that productive. There comes a point of diminishing returns


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I know when I was racing track in Sandy Eggo, my longest weeks were something close to 20hrs/week on the bike. ...and there were guys doing more'n me! (and dropping me like a sack of potatoes too!)

To the OP: FWI've seen, its gonna take +/- 10 years to get to be 'your best.' Looking back on it, it certainly was for me. The first bit, you'll improve drastically, then the improvements get incremental. Mental, physical, tactical, etc. all get better with riding time and experience. Helps to live in a place with training races so you can try things in a lower-pressure setting than 'The Race.'

HTH

M


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> /\
> This...
> 
> There's a HUGE difference between pro and recreational training plans. HUGE.
> ...


Yep, get this book, read it, plan, ride, repeat.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Xcelerate said:


> Well, there ARE some runners out there who do 5-6 hours per day. But in general, they're not talked about much because they usually aren't very good (Dean K runs 30-50 miles a day but I think his marathon PR isn't even under 3 hours). I suppose with cycling, it's a bit different then.


The thing about modern training programs is that they allow you to train efficiently. Just because someone is putting in lots of hours doesn't mean they're _quality_ hours. Most modern training programs tend to help keep the athlete focused on putting in the right amount of length and intensity. There are often rest weeks built in to prevent plateaus. 

As others noted, runners tend to go at their own pace. On the bike, you can conserve much more energy in the group (rotating or hiding) than riding on your own. Criterium racing is basically 30 minutes (as an entry levle racer) of HARD intervals. A time trial is usually 10-20ish miles of your highest pace you can hold and on your own without drafting. Road races are longer and at a lower pace, often with various attacks, and slowing down again. They might end in a sprint, hill climb, or any other gernal chaos.

One thing to understand about the pros is that they took some time to build up to the # hours. The body can generally only take so much additional hours increased each year. You can increase to as much as you want, but there comes a point where you stop gaining anything and might start losing fitness. There are naturals....but I/we hate them.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I only know what I've read. In Rene Wenzel's book, he claim's Fred Rodriguez started at 1 hour a day and built up to 4-5 hours every day at 80% mhr the offseason before he won the USPRO championship. Carmichael alludes to 2-3 hour 'recovery rides' prescribed to George Hincapie in the days between Gent Wevelgem and Paris Roubaix.

I think it is heavily dependent on natural ability and discipline. Viatcheslav Ekimov was notorious for riding 500 miles every week of his GD life, even if other cyclists were just as successful with more dynamic programs. These guys probably have a different program than grand tour riders do.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

INTERVALS.

Read the Time Crunched Cyclist by Chris Carmichael. That would be the best frame of reference.

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Crunched-Cyclist-Powerful-Hours-Athlete/dp/product-description/1934030473


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

dekindy said:


> INTERVALS.
> 
> Read the Time Crunched Cyclist by Chris Carmichael. That would be the best frame of reference.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Time-Crunched-Cyclist-Powerful-Hours-Athlete/dp/product-description/1934030473


He has 20-25 hours a week to train, why would he read the Time Crunched Cyclist?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> He has 20-25 hours a week to train, why would he read the Time Crunched Cyclist?


I'd agree with that, although hard to say how many hours the OP should train. Probably a decent endurance base, but hard to say how the OP would react to intervals.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

spade2you said:


> I'd agree with that, although hard to say how many hours the OP should train. Probably a decent endurance base, but hard to say how the OP would react to intervals.


Like I do: I wanna puke*!

M

*when done correctly

edited to add: I'm a believer in Friel's book. I've used it for more than a few seasons now and the difference between scheduled workouts and JRA is amazing when it comes to fitness/speed/endurance. I've got a buddy using Carmichael's coaching system and he's making great strides fitness-wise quickly. Some of that is being a former 2 and some of it is motivation and some of it is feedback/data/workouts from the coaches. To a n00b, I'd say 'go get a coach.' A coach will help get you moving in the right direction.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

Just one thing to add. If you are newer to training and have 20+ hours avaiable to train, using all 20 of those hours may not be the best idea.

I think it was Friel who said an athlete should do the least amount of work (time X intensity) to acheieve the results they desire.

What that actually means to each athlete and how to figure out how much is too much, is highly variable.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Very much in agreement with the last 2 posts (and too lazy to quote both). I think if it were as simple as putting in the hours, we could all quit our jobs and be a pro the following year. As much as I'd love to do that, the human body can only make so many gains and handle so much workload before you stop making gains. This is variable is hard to predict and will not be the same among other riders and can potentially vary from season to season. 

Prior to reading about Friel, I simply rode about as hard as I could and as often as I could. Not that I'd expect the school system to teach athletic training, but it seemed that a good chunk of the principles I learned were pretty archaic. I was just lucky my work schedule prevented me from riding as much as I would have wanted or I would have hit a serious wall mid-summer. 

I'm currently in my 2nd season using the Friel book. The first season with that sort of training plan started out pretty nicely, but my training was compromised due to wedding planning and having to pick up overtime from some untimely home expenses. Despite less riding, more of the right type of riding had me in fairly good shape, considering the circumstances. I'm hoping to have better luck with free time this year.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

probably the most complete "pro" training plan was Greg Lemond's book. It was his training plan. Elements of it are definitely old school, though Lemond thought really low intensity riding was a waste of time (the kind amateur Olympic riders were doing in the day - small chain stuff for hours). Lermond trained his sprint year round and had different days for different kinds of workouts. He said in retrospect he was probably over-trained a lot of the time (racers were also expected to race a lot more than pros today).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd agree that very low intensity is probably a waste of time, but I think there's still value to a solid base. I had been slacking in that particular area and my lower back reminded me of why I shouldn't neglect them like I have. 

Nonetheless, Lemond's burnout was very sad. He threw out a lot of scientific jargon, but I think he was mentally tired and I think his defeat made it a lot worse.


----------

